# Multitrip.com refuses covid refund



## tomdublin (29 Jun 2020)

Just called multitrip.com to ask for partial refund on 2 year travel insurance covering the last 3 months during which nobody was travelling and during which they would not have paid out because of government's global travel warning.  They refused point blank blaming their underwriter.  Has anyone tried charge back on credit card or Financial Services ombudsman?


----------

